# Suche Treiber für Radeon 7500



## Bernd Schulze (13. Oktober 2004)

hi,
ich bin Linux Newbie. Habe RedHat mit xfree86 4.3.0-2. Meine Grafikkarte ist eine ATI Radeon 7500. Wo ich auch suche, ich finde keine passenden Treiber. Die Karte funktioniert im 2D-Modus. 3D kann sie irgendwie nicht. Es ist zum abwinken. Alle Treiberseiten, die ich aufgesucht habe, liefern nur Treiber für andere Hersteller von Radeon-Chip-Karten oder ab ATI Radeon 8500. Wer weiß Rat?
Danke im voraus.
ps: Ich werde sicher auch zur Installation Hilfe benötigen


----------



## Sway (13. Oktober 2004)

Da bist du nicht alleine, aber es gibt keinen Treiber von ATI für die 7500er. Ich selbst hab die M6 im Notebook, die 7500 Mobile eben und es gibt nur die Treiber aus dem Xfree. Die können zwar auch 3D aber das ist sehr bescheiden


----------



## Bernd Schulze (13. Oktober 2004)

Hätte ich mit einer Diamond Viper 550 mehr Glück?
Ist es möglich, sich einen Treiber selbst zu schreiben? Und was müsste ich da grundsätzlich tun bzw. haben?


----------



## Sway (13. Oktober 2004)

Diamond Viper... ich hab die Diamond Viper2000 und das ist eine alte 2MB PCI-Grafikkarte ohne 3D Funktion... daher weiss ich das nicht.

!Aber: Was stört dich daran die Treiber zu nehmen, die im XFREE sind. Ich nutz die auch und bin bis auf die nicht perfekte 3D Performance zufrieden. ATI Karten sollte man es meiden wenn man Linux nutzen will. Die Originalen Treiber zu installieren ist die Hölle und dann ist die Performance nichtmal annähernd so gut wie unter Windows. Eigendlich ein Armutszeugniss dieses Chipherstellers.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (13. Oktober 2004)

Schau dir mal das an: http://dri.sourceforge.net/ evtl. bekommst du mit den Treibern einigermaßen 3D-Beschleunigung.

Gruß Homer


----------



## Sway (13. Oktober 2004)

Soweit ich weiss, sind das die, die im Xfree86 4.3 drin sind


----------



## Bernd Schulze (14. Oktober 2004)

hi, erstmal vielen dank. es ist ein kreuz, sich durch die dri-, mesa- und cvs-dokumentation durchzuarbeiten, aber wenn ichs nicht tu, lern ichs auch nicht.


----------

